

Spymaster - Twitter-based MMORPG - bkudria
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/28/spymaster-the-twitter-game-that-will-assassinate-your-time/

======
olefoo
Straight out of the pages of a Charles Stross novel. Life in the 21st century
does have it's benefits.

------
endtime
"Twitter-based" seems a bit generous. It has its own site, and just uses OAuth
and lets you tweet A) the things you do in the game and B) invitation links.
Seems pretty gimmicky, though I have to admit, that's what I thought about
Twitter itself at first, so maybe this game will be huge and I just don't get
it.

------
vaksel
pretty cool game

